# Automatic top off system ideas?



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

I haven't been on in a while, how ya'll been? Well I've been thinking about making an automatic top off system, I'm sure that somebody has done this. I'd like to do it with airline tubing if possible. If someone could give me some ideas or insight, anything at all really regarding this system I would greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Why not an auto water changing system as opposed to just topping off?


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

Currently I have a pump to do water changes with, I can do a 25% water change with the flick of a switch and pre mixed water in a second tank. But this top off system would also apply to my reef tanks. I have several tanks around the house that I would like to have auto top off systems on, and I'm not really able to put a auto water change system on some of them due to location in the house and lack of place to put spent water in certain areas of the house.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Check Frank's site, http://www.fmueller.com/home/aquaristic ... wc-system/


----------



## Tyler_James_L (Jun 19, 2013)

Google "aquarium drip system." Cheap, cost effective, and easy.


----------

